# Food Bank Type Program



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know in the fall some people have setup places for people to drop off their deer and the meat will go to food banks and shelters....has anyone ever thought about setting one up in the spring for geese?

I think it would be great to see accessible areas around well known areas up the flyways.

I know some will think, "this will give people a reason to shoot more" - but I think the pros of this type of shelter program will far outweigh the cons.

Some positive PR on the spring hunting wouldn't hurt - since there's so many piles of birds found up and down the spring.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't even think poor people would eat geese :-?

Unless you dropped off a bottle of marinade with every ten birds!

I love eating snows so don't take this the wrong way and think i ditch my birds.....

But yeah thats a good idea to have a shelter


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

This would be a great idea for spring snow goose season -- ONLY. The only thing I can think of for this not working would be the avian influenza A (H5N1) virus. This virus would probably scare any one off trying to handle, clean, and process a large amount of snow geese. I know it is not here, yet, but it could be at any time if you believe what one reads.

I live by the golden rule -- take all you want (as long as you are legal) but eat all you take. I see lots of pictures and stories of many geese taken a day or during several day periods. I wonder how many of these birds are use ethically, and if the hunters follow wanton waste regulations.

I know snows in our state during the spring CO season have no limit, or possession limit. However, I do believe they would still fall under jurisdiction of the Mirgratory Bird Treaty and Lacy Act; unless there is something stated in the Conservation Order disregarding these, but I doubt if that happened.

I would like to see all the snows havested be used in ethical ways, and if anyone would want to start a food bank type program -- my hats off to them. I just think with the H5N1, treaties, acts, regulations and gifting, it will be tough going to get one started.

Ima870man


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I heard of a program like this in Mound City with a food shelf out of KC. I never used it since I don't house my guys in Mound, but from what I understood they would pick up the birds at one of the local motels. Not sure 100% on this, I am sure Tracy or Tony who house a lot of guys in town might know?


----------



## boranger (Mar 11, 2008)

Chris,, I hear what you are saying, BUT, the deer program is all but gone , the lead thing kill this program in its tracks, here in mn.the deer meat has all went to the dump,every thing has been pull from the food program. only thing about geese is we shoot steel, but truly, I dont thing it will fly.I love to eat wildgame.and I think alot of hunters do,It would be great if we could get more people eatting wildgame that far sure!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> I know some will think, "this will give people a reason to shoot more"


I think they shoot as many as they can already. I guess that's the idea behind it... I'm sorry, that's another can of worms.

I'm in support of feeding the hungry with snows.

How would that work though. Would hunters bring in meat they've already taken off the bird, or do they just drop off the bird? How do you make sure none of the meat is old or borderline spoiled when it's brought in?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

There is a local food kitchen in my area that will take birds uncleaned and clean them and then people who are less unfortunate can come get them packaged and ready to cook. There set a limit of how many birds they will take when we started killing a few...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Ima870man said:


> I live by the golden rule -- take all you want but eat all you take.


Right on Jeff!! :thumb:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Good idea. Until some Dr. in Bismarck puts them through the catscan and finds that they are full of steel fragments.

But seriously, Here's an idea...Last Fall after a mallard/honker hunt we had all of our game laying on the lawn while unpacking. A car full of Somolian refuges from down the road drove by and asked if they could have some of our game. If I remember right they took most of them.

Maybe someone could introduce themselves locally and get some phone numbers of people that would be interested in some local wild game....sounds like a good idea the more I think about it....thanks, Chris.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

CHRIS, MAYBE THE GUYS KILLING ALL THE BIRDS SHOULD JUST FIND PEOPLE WHO WOULD LIKE TO USE THEM. GIVE THEM SOME CLEANED BIRDS AND A GOOD RECIPE TO FIX IT. I DON'T TOTALLY DISAGREE WITH YOU, BUT IT IS A WAY OUT FOR THE LAZY THAT NEVER HAVE CLEANED OR LIKED TO CLEAN THEIR BIRDS. THEY JUST LIKE TO KILL. ALSO WITH ANY PUBLIC ( GOVERNMENT ) INVOLVEMENT WHO KNOWS WHERE IT WOULD END UP. CAN YOU THINK ABOUT THE COST OF A BROKEN TOOTH? WE JUST NEED TO PUT ALL THE IDEAS TOGETHER. I STILL BELEIVE THAT IF YOU SHOOT, YOU CLEAN IT, YOU EAT IT OR FIND SOMEONE THAT WILL. ONLY GOD WILL SAVE THE TUNDRA.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Madison said:


> Ima870man said:
> 
> 
> > I live by the golden rule -- take all you want but eat all you take.
> ...


very good rule however like the deer program for Iraq. There is no way I would have shot 12 deer in a year, but since it was going to such a good cause why not. I mean you get to hunt more, thin the herd and it goes to an awsome place! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I can see guys dumping off 50-200 uncleaned geese at a time--and so who the hell is supposed to pay for them to be cleaned?

Then you have possession problems per the USFWS laws.

Not in favor of it at all.

Now if guys want to process them into suasauge and drop off 20-200 lbs to a food shelf, then that could be a doable thing to do.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

H2OFWLR for president '08


----------

